# new here, got a puzzle and need help



## foxhunter (Sep 21, 2015)

i have a craftsman 113236110 scrollsawi just bought. here is the problem, is should take a 5" pinned blade. when the arm is all the way to the top to put tension on the blade there is a 1/4 to 1/3" of the blade still sticking out above where the pin should rest. may be showing my stupidity here. 
measurment from bottom arm to top arm in the lower position is 4". do i have a oddball saw or is something missing or broke.
thx
bob


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.ereplacementparts.com/craftsman-113236110-inch-scroll-saw-parts-c-158286_171827_171835.html?q=113236110


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

According to the manual,= it uses 5" pined blades… so you got something wrong somewhere 

Make sure the blade holders aren't bent/damaged/upside down/etc… and that your tension mechanism is functioning properly… either one could cause your problems.

Cheers,
Brad

PS: Your blade holders look different than those shown in the manual - but it might just be the angle of your pictures making it hard to really tell.


----------

